# Linux Root Server



## Savage2k (10. Dezember 2003)

Guten Tag,

ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Linux Root Server gemietet.
Auf diesem läuft Red Hat 7.3 und ich administriere dies über webmin.
Als ersten Dienst hab ich glftpd 1.26 installiert. Dieser lief anfänglich auf port 21.
Ich konnte auch aus dem internet connecten aber nur ohne passive mode.
Nachdem ich den port in etc/services geändert hatte konnte ich nicht mehr connecten. Nur über die shell mit ftp localhost port konnte ich connecten.
Mein Hoster blockt keine Ports.
Iptables und ipchains sind deaktiviert.
Meine Frage woran kann es liegen das ich über andere ports nicht connecten kann und wenn ich connecten kann über 21 nur ohne passive.

Schonmal Danke im vorraus für eue Hilfe.

Mfg Savage2k


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Dezember 2003)

Erstens gehört zu FTP auch der Port 22 dazu, damit Du ohne passive Mode connecten kannst. (Ein Port für Connection und einer für Daten)

Zweitens kannst Du doch keinen Root-Server ohne Firewall und Sicherheits-Software laufen lassen! Normalerweise endet soetwas schnell in einem Take Over!


----------



## Astardes (11. Dezember 2003)

Vor was soll Dich die Firewall schützen ? Es sollten nur die Dienste laufen die benötigt werden und diese sollten auf einen aktuellen Stand gehalten werden (immer aktuelle Sicherheitspatches aufspielen). Eine Firewall schützt da überhaupt nicht. Wenn ein Port offen ist, ist der Dienst genauso wenig geschützt als wenn man keine Firewall hat.


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *
> 
> Zweitens kannst Du doch keinen Root-Server ohne Firewall und Sicherheits-Software laufen lassen! Normalerweise endet soetwas schnell in einem Take Over! *



Da hat Astardes recht. Du musst nur Ports schliessen wenn auf jenen eine Antwort zu erwarten ist. Oder aber über jene Ports in ein internes Netzwerk gerouted wird.

Anderseits hat aber auch Kuse recht.
Einmal alle Ports schliessen, dann bestimmte ports zulassen, ist insoweit sicherer das niemand mit geringeren Rechten, bestimmte ports vom server aus öffnen kann. 

Also 1:1


----------



## Astardes (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn die Dienste sicher sind, für was braucht man da die Firewall noch ? Da ist die Firewall eigentlich noch ein zusätzliches Angriffsziel.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Astardes _
> *Wenn die Dienste sicher sind, für was braucht man da die Firewall noch ? Da ist die Firewall eigentlich noch ein zusätzliches Angriffsziel. *



Habe ich doch beschrieben.
Das $USER nicht eben eine Software installieren kann die nach draussen kommuniziert.

$USER kann auch ein Eindringling sein, der mit einem unpriviligiertem Accaunt arbeitet.


----------

